# Ερέχθειο και *Ερεχθείο και άλλοι παρατονισμοί



## nickel (Feb 25, 2009)

Το σωστό είναι *Ερέχθειο* και όχι *_Ερεχθείο_, που μόλις βρήκα σε εγκυκλοπαίδεια· παλιά πονεμένη ιστορία, παρατονισμός που προκαλείται από τη γενική («του Ερεχθείου»). Αν κρίνω από το Altavista, το ένα στα τρία ευρήματα είναι λάθος. Και δεν είναι το μοναδικό όνομα που την παθαίνει έτσι, δηλαδή να παρατονίζεται η ονομαστική επειδή κατεβαίνει ο τόνος στη γενική. Δεν έχω πρόχειρα παραδείγματα, αλλά στοιχηματίζω δύο Καρυάτιδες ότι θα έχετε εσείς.


----------



## Elsa (Feb 25, 2009)

nickel said:


> παλιά πονεμένη ιστορία, παρατονισμός που προκαλείται από τη γενική («του Ερεχθείου»).



Μπορεί και να φταίει το παραθείο και το μαλαθείο...βρε θείο!
Εγώ πάλι, έχω ένα θέμα με το υποθηκοφυλακείο...πάντα ξεχνάω το σωστό!


----------



## nickel (Dec 23, 2011)

nickel said:


> Και δεν είναι το μοναδικό όνομα που την παθαίνει έτσι, δηλαδή να παρατονίζεται η ονομαστική επειδή κατεβαίνει ο τόνος στη γενική. Δεν έχω πρόχειρα παραδείγματα, αλλά στοιχηματίζω δύο Καρυάτιδες ότι θα έχετε εσείς.



Καλημέρα. Η πρόκληση επανέρχεται στην επιφάνεια. Μου έστειλε σήμερα ο Dr7x τις εξετάσεις που έδωσαν οι φοιτητές των Classics (υποθέτω) στο Χάρβαρντ το έτος 1869. Περιλαμβάνει άσκηση τονισμού και ο φοιτητής έχει απαντήσει σωστά, *Μαντίνεια*.

Η Βικιπαίδεια και το Σχολικό δεν κάνουν καμιά υποχώρηση: *Μαντίνεια*. Το Σχολικό, περίεργο πράγμα, δεν έχει καν πλαίσιο. Η Βικιπαίδεια έχει καταχωνιάσει κάπου στο τέλος το παρακάτω:

Γραμματική
Η λέξη "Μαντίνεια" τονίζεται στην προπαραλήγουσα. Ο τονισμός "Μαντινεία", αν και δείχνει να έχει επικρατήσει, είναι εσφαλμένος. Προέρχεται από κακή αντιστοίχιση της ονομαστικής με την γενική "της Μαντινείας" στην καθαρεύουσα.

Η σχολική ιστορία (της Α΄ Γυμνασίου) την έχει _Μαντίνεια_ (αλλά τους ξεφεύγουν και δύο «Μαντινεία»). Η διαδικτυακή πλειοψηφία φαίνεται να είναι υπέρ του στραβοτονισμένου _Μαντινεία_. Η εικόνα αντιστρέφεται στο culture.gr, αλλά στη γενική πτώση γράφουν σε σχέση 10:1 _Μαντινείας_. Μα αν δεν γράψεις τη γενική στη δημοτική, με ακατέβαστο τόνο, *της Μαντίνειας*, πώς θα πει ο κόσμος σωστά την ονομαστική;


----------



## Alexandra (Dec 23, 2011)

Αυτοί που αποκλείεται να το πουν λάθος είναι οι Μεσσήνιοι που γνωρίζουν τη Μικρή και τη Μεγάλη Μαντίνεια από την ώρα που γεννιούνται. Όσοι την τονίζουν λάθος, π.χ. γραφεία ταξιδίων ή σχεδιαστές ιστοτόπων, δεν είναι ντόπιοι.


----------



## voulagx (Dec 23, 2011)

Αλλο παραδειγμα: η Μελίβοια που μετατρέπεται σε Μελιβοία.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 23, 2011)

Και σύνδεσμος προς οδωνυμικούς παρατονισμούς: http://lexilogia.gr/forum/showthread.php?7573-Οδωνύμια-της-Αθήνας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 24, 2011)

voulagx said:


> Αλλο παραδειγμα: η Μελίβοια που μετατρέπεται σε Μελιβοία.


Μάλιστα! *Μελίβοια*, από την _Ιλιάδα_ κιόλας. Με γενική _*Μελιβοίας*_ κ.λπ. κ.λπ.


----------



## Thanasis_P (Mar 1, 2012)

Μια από τις λέξεις που απασχόλησαν (και απασχολούν) τους φιλολόγους είναι η "εγκυκλοπαίδεια/εγκυκλοπαιδεία". Στο λεξικό του Μπαμπινιώτη αναλύεται αρκετά η ορθότερη κατ' αυτόν εκδοχή "εγκυκλοπαιδεία", αν και στο λήμμα περιλαμβάνει και τους δύο τύπους. Το θέμα θα μπορούσε να γίνει πιο περίπλοκο με λέξεις που ο παρατονισμός τους θα άλλαζε και το νόημά τους (προπαίδεια-προπαιδεία). Πάντως, αναφορικά με τα κύρια ονόματα, είναι λογικό να υπάρχει κάποιο ελαφρυντικό, ιδιαίτερα σ' εκείνα που δεν διδάσκονται. Συνέλαβα τον εαυτό μου να αγνοεί ουκ ολίγα από τα οδωνύμια στα οποία παραπέμπει ο *Zazula*!


----------



## nickel (Mar 21, 2013)

Τα κάλαντα έκαναν τη ζημιά; Ή η γενική πτώση;

Τι εννοώ; Στα κάλαντα λέμε: «Άγιος Βασίλης έρχεται / α-α-α-από, από την Καισαρεία».

Φταίει αυτό (το οποίο ίσως οφείλεται στις ανάγκες του μέτρου) που έχουμε στο διαδίκτυο μερικές δεκάδες χιλιάδες παροξύτονα _Καισαρεία_, αν και πολλά απ' αυτά δεν λένε τα κάλαντα;

Ή φταίει που στην καθαρεύουσα κατέβαζε τον τόνο στη γενική; _Η Καισάρεια, της Καισαρείας._


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

Κι όταν δεν αλλάζει μόνο ο τονισμός αλλά και το γένος, έχουμε τα *Ίσθμια που στην πραγματικότητα είναι *η* Ισθμία.

Τα Ίσθμια υπήρχαν μεν, αλλά ήταν αγώνες προς τιμή του Ποσειδώνα.

Εδώ μάλλον παίζει το ρόλο της και η ταμπέλα του δρόμου που δεν έχει, φυσικά, ούτε άρθρο ούτε τόνο. :)


----------



## Zazula (Mar 22, 2013)

Δεν έχεις ακούσει ποτέ να λένε «τα Φιλαδέλφεια / στα Φιλαδέλφεια» εσύ;


----------



## bernardina (Mar 22, 2013)

Καλέ πώς!
Και _τα_ Φαλάσαρνα / _η _Φαλάσαρνα  επίσης. Καθώς και μερικά *Φαλάσαιρνα :)


----------



## Zazula (Aug 18, 2013)

Η γενική «Λουθήρου» παρασέρνει σε παρατονισμό των άλλων πτώσεων: δηλ. στα λάθος Λουθήρος & Λουθήρο, αντί των ορθών Λούθηρος και Λούθηρο. Την εσφαλμένη αιτιατική *Λουθήρο τη βρίσκουμε και σε λόγο του σημερινού πρωθυπουργού: http://arxeio.nd.gr/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=61720&Itemid=157 — μαζί μ' έναν στραμπουληγμένο *Τόκεβιλ (αντί του ορθού «Τοκβίλ»)· έχει κι άλλα η ομιλία, βέβαια, κι ελπίζω εκείνο το «σέβεται στη θρησκεία» να είναι απλό typo:Είναι ανθρωποκεντριστής, αλλά ταυτόχρονα σέβεται στη Θρησκεία και το ρόλο της. Πιστός σε αυτό στη μεγάλη φιλελεύθερη παράδοση του Αλέξις Ντε Τόκεβιλ. Άλλωστε θεωρεί «πρώτο Ευρωπαίο» τον Ιερό Αυγουστίνο. Και από τις κορυφαίες μορφές του Ευρωπαϊκού Πνεύματος τον Λουθήρο.​


----------



## nickel (Aug 18, 2013)

Zazula said:


> μαζί μ' έναν στραμπουληγμένο *Τόκεβιλ (αντί του ορθού «Τοκβίλ»)


Στην Αμερική, όπου σπούδασε, δεν τον προφέρουν γαλλικά, τον προφέρουν [τόουκβιλ], και πολλοί αγγλοσαξονοσπουδαγμένοι φέρνουν πίσω αυτή την προφορά (ή παρόμοια, πάντως όχι τη γαλλική).


----------



## Earion (Jul 5, 2014)

Κι άμα βάλω τα αυστηρά γυαλιά μου θα τους τα πω ένα χεράκι: ή Αλέξης ντε Τοκβίλ (ο Αλέξης, καλέ, του Αλέξη, που λέμε) ή Αλεξίς· όχι *Αλέξις. 

(Όταν λέω «τους» εννοώ εκείνους που έγραψαν το λόγο του κατοπινού πρωθυπουργού μας. Που φαίνεται ότι έχουν ακούσει κάτι και για τον Γκράμσι, αλλά όταν χρειάστηκαν επίθετο το έγραψαν έτσι: Γραμσιανή. Και διέπραξαν το ανεπίτρεπτο: Δημήτρης Γούναρης! Για τον γενάρχη της παράταξής τους, τον *Δημήτριο Γούναρη* ...).


----------



## nickel (Jul 5, 2014)

Δύο αστεία (για να δοξάζεται ο Μήτσος που είναι μέσα μας):
1. Ο Πάπυρος τονίζει το βαφτιστικό στη λήγουσα αλλά δεν μπορεί να αποφασίσει για το «ε». Το λήμμα λοιπόν έχει *Αλεξίς ντε Τοκ(ε)βίλ* στην κεφαλή και σε όλο το άρθρο γράφει *Τοκ(ε)βίλ*. Ο άνθρωπος με παρένθεση στο όνομά του.
2. Το γαλλικό όνομα προφέρεται *Αλεξί*.


----------



## Earion (Jul 6, 2014)

nickel said:


> Το γαλλικό όνομα προφέρεται *Αλεξί*



Δεν το περίμενα. Αλλά πού να δεις τι γίνεται με τον *Αλεξί*(*ς*) στο Διαδίκτυο 

Στο forvo βρίσκεις 21 εγγραφές για ονοματεπώνυμα και σε όλες προφέρεται χωρίς s. Στο κύριο όνομα όμως η μία κοπέλα προφέρει χωρίς και η άλλη με s. Το Βικιλεξικό το δίνει χωρίς s, αλλά στα φόρουμ (κυρίως από μέλλουσες μαμάδες που αναζητούν ωραίο όνομα για το μωρό τους) οι γνώμες είναι μοιρασμένες (π.χ. εδώ, εδώ, εδώ ή εδώ, δεν χρειάζεται να τα ανοίξεις όλα): οι περισσότεροι το θέλουν χωρίς s, αλλά υπάρχουν και γνώμες υπέρ του s. Εδώ και εδώ το συζητούν λίγο παραπάνω και φαίνεται πως και οι ίδιοι οι Γάλλοι εκπλήσσονται για το διχασμό:
La prononciation des prénoms se terminant pas "is" peut être discutée : Francis, Alexis, Mathis, Joris, Loris, etc....
Ce "s" final n’est pas prononcé pour Denis, Louis... mais il l’est dans Régis, Clovis... On entend parfois le "s" d'Alexis, et parfois non

​
Υ.Γ. Δεν αντέχω στον πειρασμό. Ακούστε τίτλο γαλλικού φόρουμ:*
Français notre belle langue* - Espace de discussion consacré à la langue française​Αμέ! ;)​


----------



## ZAVARAKATRANEMI (Oct 18, 2019)

nickel said:


> Το σωστό είναι *Ερέχθειο* και όχι *_Ερεχθείο_, που μόλις βρήκα σε εγκυκλοπαίδεια· παλιά πονεμένη ιστορία, παρατονισμός που προκαλείται από τη γενική («του Ερεχθείου»). Αν κρίνω από το Altavista, το ένα στα τρία ευρήματα είναι λάθος. Και δεν είναι το μοναδικό όνομα που την παθαίνει έτσι, δηλαδή να παρατονίζεται η ονομαστική επειδή κατεβαίνει ο τόνος στη γενική. Δεν έχω πρόχειρα παραδείγματα, αλλά στοιχηματίζω δύο Καρυάτιδες ότι θα έχετε εσείς.



Καλησπέρα σας, θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω το εξής: εάν ο ναός ήταν αφιερωμένος στον Ερεχθέα τότε δε θα έπρεπε να λέγεται Ερεχθείο και όχι Ερέχθειο;


----------



## nickel (Oct 18, 2019)

Του Ερεχθέως το Ερέχθειον. 
https://books.google.gr/books?id=ibpAAAAAcAAJ&pg=PA335#v=onepage&q&f=false

Εκεί τους πήγαινε καλύτερα ο τόνος. Όπως και από τον Προμηθέα έχουμε το _προμήθειο_ (πριν το μέταλλο, βέβαια, υπήρχε _προμηθής_, _η προμήθεια_, _τα Προμήθεια_).

Για τα «πρέπει» της υπόθεσης δεν μπορώ να βοηθήσω.


----------

